# High School Science/Maths Teacher



## Rose Morris (Mar 11, 2015)

Dear All,

Greetings from Bangalore.

I am a Math/Science High School Teacher currently working in Bangalore. I have 25 years of rich experience both in India and abroad. I am planning to take up a job in an International / Govt.School / Public School in Singapore. Kindly let me know the salary paid to an expatriate and other benefits as I have no clue about things over there.

Thanks indeed.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Rose and welcome, 

The Singapore page is a bit slow over the past few day. Hang in there and there should hopefully be some replies to your post


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The salary differs depending on employer (government schools pay less than private ones), how applicable your experience is and how urgently they want to hire you (i.e. your negotiation position).
You can google Singapore salary surveys, which are regularly published by some headhunters and consultancies, to get a first indication.
Other, non-salary benefits (e.g. housing allowance, relocation subsidy, etc.) are only possible in private schools and again depend on your negotiations.


----------



## Bsingapore (Mar 19, 2015)

Have you looked at the MOE website? Theygive advice there on pay!


----------

